# My take on the Scout : )



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi fellow slingshot enthusiast,
I just got a Scout from Simple-shot.com actually three of them but I can only shoot them one at a time.  Why do I need three. Because when my kids or friends see them they want one.  I did not even get to shoot the last two I had. Today it was like Christmas here a big box of slingshot goodness from Nathan. I stopped working and started shooting. It went on and on! I had so much fun!!! Here is my review of MY SCOUT!!!! This one is not going any where except with me.  I hope you enjoy the video


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice setup, nice shooting, and nice Scout!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great review and shooting. Gotta love the zombie green!

Cool ammo holder...that reminds me, I need to make one with magnets.

Todd


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Great video. Great review. The Scout has become a true classic. It is my go to at this point. Scout fan here.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice review ..super cool shooting...always nice to see can fly...Be Well My friend~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great Review... I thought scout is large now only realized it will fit for small hands too.


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Great review of a great Slingshot. Love my Scout too!


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice review can opener. I got my Scout not so long ago. It's a great shooter. Was shooting it last night in fact. Love your ammo holder by the way, very stylish.

B


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Great review and nice shooting Can Opener.

The black flip clips on the toxic green looks pretty ballin'. My wife uses the same set up when she shoots. I have pretty much excepted that my toxic green scout is no longer my toxic green scout.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Great review and shooting! I just received two Scouts yesterday, set one up with tubes and the other bands; TTF. Got one desert sand and one graphite. So far, shooting the tubes more accurately than the bands, but I'm sure that will come around. Now, if the weather would cooperate a bit, so I can spend some more time shooting. Thanks again for your review.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks crazy in this color, nice shooting of you, enjoy your third


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

nice review!

the scout looks really cool!


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice shooting.

NICE WORKSHOP!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice review Canopener!

You're not only a builder of superb slingshots but a great shooter as well!

Yes the scout is a very nice shooter!


----------

